# Trying to find good graffiti around Orange County



## AF44 (Oct 14, 2008)

im taking shots of my friend's 2002 Chevy Tahoe, and because it has big dubs and a sweet stereo system i was thinking some graffiti would be a good backdrop... anyone know where i can find a good mural wall of graffiti (legal, illegal, whatever) in or around orange county? preferably something colorful and artistic. let me know!


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 14, 2008)

Drive to Santa Anna... there should be buttloads of it!


----------



## Paul M (Oct 15, 2008)

You can also take some pictures of the vehicle with a high contrast background and PP the grafitti wall behind it. I am working on that myself and I am trying to get it to merge cleaner but heres my starting example:

*Before:*





*After:*





I just need to find out how to make it look more natural. If anyone has any ideas or suggestions that may help, I'm all ears.


----------



## Thunderwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Paul M: i find fading the edges out slightly makes it look more in touch which a background, also lower the brightness so its closer to the background shade.


other than that i don't know


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 15, 2008)

Paul M said:


> I just need to find out how to make it look more natural. If anyone has any ideas or suggestions that may help, I'm all ears.



Chitty-chitty-bang-bang?  

#1 Perspective
#2 Lighting
#3 Shadows
#4 Reflection


----------



## Paul M (Oct 15, 2008)

Thunderwolf said:


> Paul M: i find fading the edges out slightly makes it look more in touch which a background, also lower the brightness so its closer to the background shade.
> 
> 
> other than that i don't know


 
Thanks Thunderwolf, I will try it. I didn't mean to hijack this thread but this suggestion may help you as well. Good luck and I hope my suggestion gives you some ideas. :mrgreen:

Thanks Bifurcator :thumbup:


----------



## AF44 (Oct 15, 2008)

i really didnt want to photoshop in the background, if thats my only option i will find some other place to shoot it... but if anyone knows where some good graffiti is, let me know!


----------



## Joves (Oct 15, 2008)

Like Bifurcator said Santa Ana and, Cerritos should have some too.


----------



## Jon_Are (Oct 15, 2008)

> I just need to find out how to make it look more natural.



You could start by placing the tires on the ground. :lmao:

Jon


----------



## Wiggly (Oct 15, 2008)

CERRITOS! i got my korean homies out there haha... also try flip town


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 16, 2008)

dont PS it...it would be more effort to match lighting and reflections and tones than it would be to find some good graf and park in front of it.


----------

